# Miralax Users



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Hello all Miralax Users,







Tell me please how often and how much Miralax you take. I have just been given RX for Miralax, after a year on Lactulose (as needed which was about 2-3 times weekly)which gave me tremendous gas. I take two stool softeners daily in addition to RX for Hyocosmine (Levsin)as needed for spasms. Thanks.


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi!I've been on Miralax for a few months now and have been happy with the results. I use a little less than the 17ml (?) amount (the line inside the cap). I take it once a day, in the late evening, and usually have a BM in the morning. I can't remember if I had bloating when I first started using it, but I don't seem to have it as a result of taking the Miralax. I started it the evening before a weekend (no work or plans the next day) so that I wouldn't worry if I had an adverse reaction. Also, if you're really C, then you could take it a couple times during the day (when you're home) - this is what my doc prescribed when I had my colonoscopy.You can mix the powder with a lot of different drinks, during the winter I even mixed it with hot chocolate! Hot tea is good, as is juice.


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks Miranda! I was wondering about adding it to hot tea cause I drink about four cups of herbal tea daily. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do i need a prescription for Miralax?Do you think if that is available in Canada?


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi yogi!The herbal tea will be perfect - I usually use one of the nighttime teas (no caffeine). Plus the hot liquid helps the Miralax dissolve faster. If you use cold liquid, mix it well, let it set for a minute or two, give another good stir and you should be set (I just leave the spoon in and keep mixing anyway).Here in the US you do neen an Rx, I think it might be the same in Canada.


----------



## HeatherEve (Feb 26, 2004)

I have been on Miralax daily for a few months I fill the cup to the line- not sure what that dosage is. I take it every night with juice or a nice warm cup of tummy tea. When i first started using it i was very constipated and it took 3 days before i started to go. Now i rely on it and my Zelnorm every day! I do notice some bloating and gas mostly when i first started using it, but even now a little right after i drink it. If i mess up a dosage i notice a difference! Hope this helps!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My doctor told me not to use Miralax and Zelnorm together. Why can't we get consistent information? He said he didn't want me on the Miralax long term but is OK with Zelnorm long term. I've been experimenting for a while and for right now (might change tomorrow) I'm using my regular fiber supplements plus an herbal cap every other night (has rhubarb root in it) and 6 mg of Z in the a.m. Z is so expensive that I'm trying to conserve useage of this to a minimal dose that works. glad Miralax works for you all. I found that it just made me feel so bloated that it became very uncomfortable. Also, I didn't want to keep taking something that obviously my doc wouldn't keep prescribing. Good luck to all. I am always happy when I read a post where someone has gotten better! Tiss


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

Well, I'm a long term miralax user! Been on it now over 3 years. Most of the time I take the 17mg (up to the line in the cap) dosage in the am before I eat. I usually have a BM after I eat. Sometimes I get a little backed up, like just before my period, and I will add in an extra dose at night for a couple days. I have even cut back to as little as 1/2 dose a day on occasion, when I'm doing good but that usually doesn't last too long. Don't be afraid to play with the dose.It did cause me a little extra gas and bloating at first but that went away after a few weeks, so if you experience that, stick with it.Someone said there DR didn't want them to take it long term but Zelnorm was ok long term??!! Thats funny, because the FDA does NOT approve Zelnorm for more than 90 days at a time! I find that after a couple weeks Zelnorm stops working complety for me.I think taking both Zelnorm and Miralax together could cause D. I have some Zelnorm and if I get a real bad attack I do add in the Zelnorm for a few days, which is what my DR told me to do.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:My doctor told me not to use Miralax and Zelnorm together. Why can't we get consistent information? He said he didn't want me on the Miralax long term but is OK with Zelnorm long term.


Miralax is definitely safe to take long term.Zelnorm not enough is known, although it will probably turn out to be.I don't see a problem taking both if they if it they help better than each one does alone (and that level of help is needed).


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Why would some people on this BB and a few doctors know about Miralax and/or zelnorm being safe to take long term and others (doctors) don't know a damn thing about it? I don't get it. Aren't they all privy to the same info?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

please excuse this dumb question but what exactly is miralax and how does it work??? Is it a laxative like senna?


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Lorilou, No question is ever dumb when it comes from an inquiring mind.Miralax is an osmotic laxative obtained by RX only from MD. It comes as a powder and you measure out the amount using the cap. This you put into your juice, water or tea, stir and drink. The idea of taking this stuff is to draw water into your intestines so that the stool is softened and passes. The full info for patient users can be read at the MedlinePlus (just put Medlineplus in your Google search and then go to drug info and do search for Miralax). Here is the site address: www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/medmaster/a6032.html


----------



## alexandragirl (Feb 29, 2004)

Does Miralax have a taste to it? I had to drink the phospho soda before my colonoscopy and thought I was going to throw it up!! Thanks!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:and others (doctors) don't know a damn thing about it? I don't get it. Aren't they all privy to the same info?


Beats me.


> The idea of taking this stuff is to draw water into your intestines so that the stool i/quote]The water you drink with it just pulled along without being absorbed. It shouldn't extract fluid from the body as long as you take it according to directions.


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

Miralax has a very slight taste - I noticed it only when I tried it once in water, but it also could have been psychological (there's powder in this water, ugh!).I usually put it in juice (a cranberry blend is good), hot tea, or even hot chocolate!Just make sure you use enough liquid for the dosage.


----------



## fishnets (Oct 3, 2003)

I used Miralax and I had to stop cause it made me have mega pain/bloating/gas







Even half a dose was too much! But maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for replies on this thread. I began taking my Miralax this week. Was directed to take as needed. That means when I notice my stools getting harder, I use the stuff. I put it into my after supper cup of Camomille tea and didn't notice any strange taste not did it give me the gas/bloating that the Lactulose caused. Hope that others will benefit from this info and I'm hoping this RX will be for me a one way sign on the road to "Living with IBS" and feeling like I have a life again.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

quote:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------and others (doctors) don't know a damn thing about it? I don't get it. Aren't they all privy to the same info?--------------------------------------------------------------------------------The drug reps come in and talk with the docs about the drugs, but believe me a good doc always checks with his PDR before prescribing.And yes they are privy to the same info. (they just need to utilize it)


----------

